# 9/11 - Forgotten?



## MMiz (Sep 11, 2008)

Every year I teach a lesson on 9/11, one with a message of community strength and personal action and responsibility (United 93).  Today, for the first time, students couldn't respond to the warm up because they didn't remember 9/11, they were only six.

I feel old.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 11, 2008)

That is just weird to think about.  Granted, I know there are people out there that were young enough when it happened that they don't remember it, but it is still weird to think about.  Heck, I don't think I will ever forget where I was when the first plane hit, or rushing home and being glued to the television the rest of the day.  It was all so sureal.

I couldn't help but notice that there didn't seem to be as many documentaries on today as there have been in the past as well.  At least, not while I had the television on.


----------



## KempoEMT (Sep 11, 2008)

just wait, a couple more years it will be something kids read about in text books only.  We will never forget. But kids born in 2004 won't and they will ask about it. And we will have to explain the tragedy that struck the united states.


----------



## MAC4NH (Sep 11, 2008)

I work across the river from Ground Zero.  There were at least 5 memorial services in Jersey City alone today.  Unfortunately only 1 of NYC's 3 main newspapers thought it was important enough to put on the front page.

I understand that we need to move on and I, for the most part, have.  But there is also a time to remember, reflect and honor.  That must not change.


----------



## emt19723 (Sep 12, 2008)

MAC4NH said:


> I work across the river from Ground Zero.  There were at least 5 memorial services in Jersey City alone today.  Unfortunately only 1 of NYC's 3 main newspapers thought it was important enough to put on the front page.
> 
> I understand that we need to move on and I, for the most part, have.  But there is also a time to remember, reflect and honor.  That must not change.



i agree 100%. America has moved on since this tragedy. but it is important, especially for us in emergency services, to remember not only every day, but especially on the anniversaries. not only did we lose 343 brothers and sisters, but thousands of our citizens as well. i would sincerely hope that the worst tragedy to ever befall on American soil would never be forgotten.:usa:


----------



## firecoins (Sep 12, 2008)

Its a day I won't forget.  I can't speak for anyone else.  It would seem most people have forget about it.  

Obviously I can understand kids not even alive then. I can also understand kids at the time not relaizing what was going on.  You need a sense of proprortion that comes with age.


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll not forget. I can still hear my co-worker's voice telling me they heard on the radio that a plane had hit the WTC, so we ran out to the TV in the office to see what happened.......and were glued to it most of the day. It was a tragic day and one that should stick in our memories. We saw the absolute worst in people that day, but we also saw the absolute best.


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 12, 2008)

Kind of like Pearl Harbor...

Sure, we all know the significance, but how much does it really mean to people nowadays?

Kevin

P.S. I was down the street from the WTC 2 months before the attack, so I'm happy to have actually seen it before the attack...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 12, 2008)

Blacke00 said:


> Kind of like Pearl Harbor...
> 
> Sure, we all know the significance, but how much does it really mean to people nowadays?
> 
> ...




Unfortunately, we do not learn enough off history. It is not "just people" but our people (especially U.S.). We are a throw away society. If it does fit our need at the time, we dispose of it and this type of mentality is even getting worse with newer and younger generation. The elderly that has much to offer is discarded into nursing homes daily, where as in other cultures it is an honor to be able to take care of the elders. 

The same idea as in historical events, we "blow off" and discard such events as Pearl Harbor and many other significant occurrences, only for them to reoccur. In other society and areas they are still mourned and honored, respected. 

Sure, everyone has to learn to cope and deal with and go on past the event. That is the healthy way to deal with tragedies, but we need to honor and remember those that made the sacrifice as well as those that still have to deal with it on a daily basis. 

I worked the Oklahoma City Bombing, and each year less and less is remembered but it still does not remove the emotional hurt and physical scars from those that was involved. 

If nothing else, let us try remember those that have fallen and learn as much as possible in prevention, improving things that could be better. 

R/r 911


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 12, 2008)

*Remember always........*

Part of the responsbilty of history is listen to the stories and remember who has told them.  My father was a veteren from World War II, (it was said it was the war to end all wars) It was because of him and the many other men and women that have served our nation to enable us to have the liberties that have today.  Time and time again, brave men and woman have taken the call to serve and protect.  On 9-11 this was seen again, without question, the duty to serve and provide care.  Part of our responsibilty is to tell these stories to the younger generations.  A story that is told is a history lesson, the memory that is made from it is not forgotten, this is how history is made............-_-


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 12, 2008)

Well said, Airwaygoddess!


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 12, 2008)

The memory of 9/11 still haunts me. I had friends in NY at the time and family in a hotel a block away from the Pentagon that we didn't hear from for 48 hours. 

But I don't go to the public memorials or the 'events'. My acknowledgement of the anniversary of that day is now and always will be internal, private and personal. 

We can't expect those who were not of an age to understand the tragedy to react to it with the same emotional intensity as we did. This is our generations Pearl Harbor. It's an unreasonable expectation to think that a child who's perception of the event is strictly related to historical teachings will give it the attention their parents feel it is due.


----------



## kayrules5340 (Sep 12, 2008)

Speaking from personal experience, I was in my first few days of the 4th grade when it happened, at the time I didn't grasp the tradegy, as the 7th anniversary came and we had a moment of silence at school I still couldn't fully grasp it because although I remember it vividly, the pain was never there because I was so young. Many childhood friends of my parents and people from my hometown died on that horrible day, and although I really didn't understand I am grateful that I  will forever remember that tragic day and how it changed this country, while many of my young neighbors will never really know what happened.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Sep 12, 2008)

Personally, I remember it very vividly.  I was in 7th grade, just old enough to really understand what was going on.  I remember being worried because my dad worked at an airport.  albeit an airport in a town of 30,000 people, but I was still worried as a jr high student would be.  I'm so glad our school had TV's.  We watched it pretty much all day long and now those images are stuck in my brain forever.  

Yesterday I watched a documentary on 9/11.  It had all sorts of personal video, some 911 calls (those were tough to hear), and snipets of radio communications from the FD.  I dont think I fully understood the severity of the issue in 7th grade, but this documentary - watching people hang out of windows waving flags, watching people jump to their death 800 feet below- really opened my eyes to what really happened that fateful day.  Now I can fully appreciate the FF's of NY as the heroes they truly are.


----------



## el Murpharino (Sep 12, 2008)

11 Sept has truly become the firefighters/police officer/EMS version of Pearl Harbor.  It's why many members on here hold it so dearly in their hearts.  Yes we may lose a one or two providers here and there, but that's the nature of the beast.  When we lose several providers in one incident, it is big news.  But to lose 343 firefighters and EMS providers in one event is truly monumental.  I don't see the event being forgotten, only its meaning.  I can remember coming home on leave to people thanking me for my military service, seeing flags on every telephone pole in my hometown, seeing a rush of patriotism that I haven't seen since the early days of the Persian Gulf War in the early 1990's.  Fire departments were applauded when responding to calls in the days after 11 Sept.  Now while I didn't expect that amount of support to last, it's amazing how quickly the fad of patriotism and support ended...but that's probably due to what 11 Sept. has become...

...a political crutch for public officials to use to gain support for their agendas.  It sickens me as a paramedic, and as a member of the US Military to see 11 Sept used as a propaganda tool to garner support and funds for bullsh*t programs and as a cash-cow for those willing to exploit the events of that day.


----------



## MAC4NH (Sep 12, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I worked the Oklahoma City Bombing, and each year less and less is remembered but it still does not remove the emotional hurt and physical scars from those that was involved.
> 
> If nothing else, let us try remember those that have fallen and learn as much as possible in prevention, improving things that could be better.
> 
> R/r 911



Just like the memory of Pearl Harbor is kept alive by the veterans and the military, the memories of events like 9/11 and Oklahoma City are and will be kept alive by us, the members of the public safety professions.  We out here in the east never forgot Oklahoma City just as, I'm sure, FF's, EMT's and LEO's in other areas won't forget 9/11.  It becomes part of our culture and tradition.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 13, 2008)

*Our role here is, I think, as the buffer, the shield.*

Let others mourn or not as they must, we need to be coldblooded about this sort of thing. What was done, who did what right and what can be done better, what is proportionate and what is hype. What was the truth, and tell it, save it.

Let me introduce the late Colonel Cyril "Rick" Rescorla :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Rescorla

He foretold the 1993 bombing of the towers, and was blown off before and after. Nevertheless, he forced Dean Witter to conduct evacuation drills and organized his security men to respond. When the plane hit his tower, and the Port Authority told them to stay put, he said "firetruck that" and got those people out, cutting the final death toll by around 25%. His men went in with him to make a final sweep for stragglers and he and four were among the unrecovered dead. 

The ceremonial sword is rattled, but the drawn saber is quiet. Let us be that saber.


----------



## himynameismj (Sep 14, 2008)

emt19723 said:


> i agree 100%. America has moved on since this tragedy. but it is important, especially for us in emergency services, to remember not only every day, but especially on the anniversaries. not only did we lose 343 brothers and sisters, but thousands of our citizens as well. i would sincerely hope that the worst tragedy to ever befall on American soil would never be forgotten.:usa:



A total of 411 emergency workers (our brothers and sisters) who responded to the scene died as they attempted to implement rescue and fire suppression efforts. The New York City Fire Department (FDNY) lost 341 firefighters and 2 FDNY paramedics. The New York City Police Department lost 23 officers. The Port Authority Police Department lost 37 officers, as well as a K9 dog named Sirius. Private EMS units lost 8 additional EMTs and paramedics.

Never forget.


----------



## Jon (Sep 14, 2008)

Yep.

And how many more HAVE died of injuries sustained working "the pile" in the months after the attacks?

How many have died in OTHER incidents related to the attack damage? Deutche Bank?

How many more WILL die?

I think 343 is only a drop in the bucket. It is a familiar number... but it will be a LOT more. :sad:


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 14, 2008)

*PS: Kobar Towers.*

...........


----------



## MMiz (Sep 15, 2008)

Jon,

You're on to something.  I had three students this year who had friends/family members directly involved in 9/11 in New York, and one had a neighbor that died not from the incident, but from working on scene in the weeks following.  He had some horrible breathing condition that was attributed to working at ground zero in the days following 9/11.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 15, 2008)

Jon said:


> Yep.
> 
> And how many more HAVE died of injuries sustained working "the pile" in the months after the attacks?
> 
> ...



2 FFs from the Deutche Bank I think. 

All will die.  Nobody has beaten that one yet.   

Okay a more appropriate answer is it is unknown.  It is finally being recognized as a problem but it won't ever get tallied into the total that died on that day.


----------



## JessEMT983 (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright, so I'm kinda late jumping on board for this post. My apologies for that. I think it's a shame that it took something as tragic as 9/11 to bring this country together, and now, 7 years later, it seems as though people have forgotten:sad:. I was a freshman in high school when it happened and I still remember exactly where I was. I saw the plane hit the second tower on live tv. I was proud of EMS workers/FF's before, but now that I'm in the EMS field and have many fire/EMS friends, it makes me even more proud to be in this line of work. Those who died on Sept. 11, to me, are the real heroes, because they died doing what they did best-saving lives. Their sacrifice will never be forgotten. I will never forget September 11. God bless you all.

Jess


----------



## EMTDON970 (Sep 30, 2008)

How can we forget it? its pounded in our heads every year..


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 1, 2008)

"Pounded"  That is one word that I would have never used.............-_-  
All of the pain and suffering that people went through and that is how someone would sum it up.  Very sad indeed.


----------



## reaper (Oct 1, 2008)

I think PD,FD and EMS will never forget. It is the John Q public that forgot within a year.


----------

